# xcountry dies when put in gear



## markgov (Nov 1, 2012)

hello new to site i bought a bmw 6 months ago never had any problems till today bike started stalling now will start but dies as soon as you put in gear any ideas thanks mark


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

sounds like a faulty side stand switch


----------

